
Eve-style clock demo in Red, livecoded - nicolapcweek94
http://www.red-lang.org/2016/07/eve-style-clock-demo-in-red-livecoded.html
======
brudgers
Red language repository:
[https://github.com/red/red](https://github.com/red/red)

